#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Eerlijke lieve man....bestaat die nog??

## Sabila29

Salaam,

Waarom is het tegenwoordig toch moeilijk om een leuke man te treffen die op dezelfde golflengte zit als ik. Wat mij opvalt is dat men elkaar niet meer vertrouwt en er veel gelogen en bedrogen wordt. Hierdoor ben ik de weg kwijt geraakt :potver:  

Toch blijf ik de hoop houden dat er ergens op deze aardbol een man rondloopt die aan onderstaande ' wensen' voldoet:
- 30 - 40 jaar
- Marokkaan en moslim
- Zelfstandig
- Eerlijk en zorgzaam
- Geen of max1 kind heeft (en geen ex die hem nog stalkt)
- Langer dan 175m

En die bereid is om na een korte kennismaking dit contact om te zetten in een Halalrelatie!!

Natuurlijk wil je ook weten wie ik ben 

- 32 jaar
- Berberse moslima (geen hoofddoekdragend)
- Gescheiden en geen kinderen
- Fulltime werkzaam en zelfstandig
- 170m, volslank, zwart lang steil haar

 :strik:

----------


## exclusive

lijkt me leuk

----------


## Sabila29

Thanx

----------


## chamali

Salaam beste sabila,
Hoe gaat het met jou? ik ben een eerlijk serieus man 42 jaar opzoek naar een eerlijk dame, om te trouwen in schallah mocht je interesse hebben en wil je meer over me wetten dan hoor ik het van je.
Gr,
Chamali

----------


## exclusive

ewa meisje soms kan het leven hard zijn maar hou de moed erin voor jou zal er insha allah nog een prins op een witte ezel wachten dat laatste was om een lach op jou gezicht te toveren beslama zusje

----------


## Sabila29

Exclusive: bedankt voor je bemoedigende woorden, maar helaas begin ik te geloven dat mijn mannetje de weg is kwijt geraakt op de noordpool... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

> Salaam,
> 
> Waarom is het tegenwoordig toch moeilijk om een leuke man te treffen die op dezelfde golflengte zit als ik. Wat mij opvalt is dat men elkaar niet meer vertrouwt en er veel gelogen en bedrogen wordt. Hierdoor ben ik de weg kwijt geraakt 
> 
> Toch blijf ik de hoop houden dat er ergens op deze aardbol een man rondloopt die aan onderstaande ' wensen' voldoet:
> - 30 - 40 jaar
> - Marokkaan en moslim
> - Zelfstandig
> - Eerlijk en zorgzaam
> ...


hey ik ben wel wat jonger dan 30 maar ik hb wel intresse [email protected] groetjes

----------


## Ben4

> Salaam,
> 
> Waarom is het tegenwoordig toch moeilijk om een leuke man te treffen die op dezelfde golflengte zit als ik. Wat mij opvalt is dat men elkaar niet meer vertrouwt en er veel gelogen en bedrogen wordt. Hierdoor ben ik de weg kwijt geraakt 
> 
> Toch blijf ik de hoop houden dat er ergens op deze aardbol een man rondloopt die aan onderstaande ' wensen' voldoet:
> - 30 - 40 jaar
> - Marokkaan en moslim
> - Zelfstandig
> - Eerlijk en zorgzaam
> ...


Ja lieve mannen bestaan nog lieverd, maar deze zijn allemaal getrouwd, jij krijgt hier alleen maar losers

----------


## mr.magic

Assalaam alaikum rahmatullahi wa barakatuhu,

Eerst wil ik zeggen dat ik aan Allah swt wil danken dat ik deze dag mag meemaken en gezond en wel ben alhamdoelillah.

Beste zuster ik ben bijna zeker van mijn zaak dat ik de juiste jongen ben voor ieder praktiserende vrouw die een goed en een serieuze relatie zoekend is.

ik wil geen kapsones hebben ofzo.
ik wil alleen laten weten dat ik heel erg behoefte hebt aan een vrouw die weet waar het leven voor staat.

als jij of misschien iemand die jij kent in je omgeving weet dat diegene ook op zoek is naar een goede relatie laat mij even weten.

over mezelf.... ik ben 180 29 jaar licht getint goed uitziende man ben zeer netjes en weet wie ik ben en waarvoor wij hier zijn.
eerlijkheid liefdevol humor zijn mijn sterkste punt en verwacht ook van een vrouw dat zij eerlijk is en liefde kan geven.
ik heb kinderwens maar dat is aan Allah swt of hij ons gunt of niet.

ik heb geen marokaanse komaf.
ben geintreseerd in marokaanse vrouw om mee te trouwen.

voor vragen enz... geef maar reactie en graag prive aub

Wassalaam

----------


## maiysa

ik wens je veel suxes in je zoektocht zuster in islam,inscha'allah dat je wensen en droom mogen uitkomen,

----------


## kingdom34

> Ja lieve mannen bestaan nog lieverd, maar deze zijn allemaal getrouwd, jij krijgt hier alleen maar losers


Lieve en eerlijke mannen met verstand oordelen niet zo over mensen.

----------


## kingdom34

> Salaam,
> 
> Waarom is het tegenwoordig toch moeilijk om een leuke man te treffen die op dezelfde golflengte zit als ik. Wat mij opvalt is dat men elkaar niet meer vertrouwt en er veel gelogen en bedrogen wordt. Hierdoor ben ik de weg kwijt geraakt 
> 
> Toch blijf ik de hoop houden dat er ergens op deze aardbol een man rondloopt die aan onderstaande ' wensen' voldoet:
> - 30 - 40 jaar
> - Marokkaan en moslim
> - Zelfstandig
> - Eerlijk en zorgzaam
> ...


Je spreek wel jezelf tegen als je eisen gaat stellen, liefde kent geen persoonlijke eisen, dat gaat meestal op gevoel en acceptatie. Zo kan je nog lang wachten tot je iemand tegen komt met jou wensen.

verliefd worden houd geen rekening mee met je eisen of welk type man dat gaat en is menselijk of het nou een blanke/zwarte is of Moslims/Christen/Joods is, gevoel is liefde en liefde kijk niet naar de persoon en wat voor type persoon het is.

Je raakt ook de weg kwijt als je zelf geen vertrouwen meer in hebt. Geloof me ik heb het ervaren  :knipoog: 

Moge de Heer de je zegenen in de naam van Jezus.

----------


## Sabila29

Gaarne alleen reageren bij serieuse interresse. Het liefst via pm

groet

----------


## Artista001

Lijkt me leuk je te ontmoeten!

----------


## WHO_DARES_WINS

{ wasta`n bis-Sabri was-Salh} "Avail yourself of help through steadfastness and prayer" { in tasbir wa tattaq yumdidkumullh} "if only you remain steadfast and protect yourselves [against disobedience], Allah will send you aid". This is first.

----------


## dounia60

sellaam, heb je msn? ik ben een vrouw en zoek een vrouw voor mijn zwager. dusssss laat ff horen van je

----------


## kenitra

> Salaam,
> 
> Waarom is het tegenwoordig toch moeilijk om een leuke man te treffen die op dezelfde golflengte zit als ik. Wat mij opvalt is dat men elkaar niet meer vertrouwt en er veel gelogen en bedrogen wordt. Hierdoor ben ik de weg kwijt geraakt 
> 
> Toch blijf ik de hoop houden dat er ergens op deze aardbol een man rondloopt die aan onderstaande ' wensen' voldoet:
> - 30 - 40 jaar
> - Marokkaan en moslim
> - Zelfstandig
> - Eerlijk en zorgzaam
> ...


hi ik wel contact met you ik ben man van 40 jaar in ik woon in groningen maar in maroco won ik in kenitra alles jij wel kan jij mij belen 0683863194

----------


## oujdi77

salam
Ewa wat moet ik zeggen, je hebt niet goed gezocht of tot nu toe geen geluk gehad. Maar treur niet, voldoe aan al je eisen. Laat wat van je weten.
groetjes Mo

----------


## melb

Hoi Sabila, 

Aangezien dat jij naar de noordpool bent gegaan en ik richting de zuidpool,
zijn wij elkaar misgelopen gelukkig heb ik jou oproep gelezen en die sprak mij aan.

ik ben een jongeman van 33 jaar
woon zelfstandig en nooit getrouwd.
ik ben zelf ook berbers.

Mocht je meer over mij willen weten laat me het weten.

Groeten

----------


## Sabila29

Ze bestaan dus echt niet meer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## abofaris

hey, kan je lekker coucous maken

----------


## mezdi

Ik ben een ongetrouwde marokaanse man van 35 en Ik kom uit denhaag
ben zelfstandig woon op mezelf nooit getrouwd geweest, en zou je graag beter willen leren kennen.
Ben hier geboren en is het allen zijn zat.
Ik hoop graag wat van je te horen.?

1m89
35j
berber
mvg mezdi

----------


## amazigh42

> Salaam,
> 
> Waarom is het tegenwoordig toch moeilijk om een leuke man te treffen die op dezelfde golflengte zit als ik. Wat mij opvalt is dat men elkaar niet meer vertrouwt en er veel gelogen en bedrogen wordt. Hierdoor ben ik de weg kwijt geraakt 
> 
> Toch blijf ik de hoop houden dat er ergens op deze aardbol een man rondloopt die aan onderstaande ' wensen' voldoet:
> - 30 - 40 jaar
> - Marokkaan en moslim
> - Zelfstandig
> - Eerlijk en zorgzaam
> ...


 :verdriet:

----------


## amazigh42

Salaam sabila,

Ik ben amazigh 42 jaar kom uit alhoceima gescheiden geen kinderen,en wil graag nieuwe leven beginen met een berberse vrouw,en weet wat trouwen en vetrouwen is, ben eerlijk en sereuz.
Ben jij Echt de vrouw die ik zoek dan kunnen we gelukkig leven verder dan dromen.
Meer weten mail mij dan.
Met vriendelijke groeten,
Amazigh

----------


## salim32belgie

> Salaam,
> 
> Waarom is het tegenwoordig toch moeilijk om een leuke man te treffen die op dezelfde golflengte zit als ik. Wat mij opvalt is dat men elkaar niet meer vertrouwt en er veel gelogen en bedrogen wordt. Hierdoor ben ik de weg kwijt geraakt 
> 
> Toch blijf ik de hoop houden dat er ergens op deze aardbol een man rondloopt die aan onderstaande ' wensen' voldoet:
> - 30 - 40 jaar
> - Marokkaan en moslim
> - Zelfstandig
> - Eerlijk en zorgzaam
> ...


salaam ben salim uit belgie en zou jou graag willen leren kennen .
mvg

----------


## MoooO

Salaam, 
Volgens mij voldoe ik aan jou profiel zoals jij hebt beschreven. Ik ben een hoogopgeleide man die hier zijn hele leven al woont, ik ga geen lange teksten hier neer zetten. Dat kan later als jij dat ook wil, stuur eerst maar mailtje naar : [email protected]. 
Groet,

----------


## man190

sallaam ben 38 kom uit adam en ben op zoek naar een lief zorgzaam vrouwtje

----------


## man190

en ja ben eerlijk en lief
ben 190 heb bruine ogen kort zwart haar weeg 99 kg altijd sportief
genoeg hobby,s hou van het leven

----------

